# Sheriffs office and Jail



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well after the old Sheriff was gunned down, in a gunfight with the local bad boys, and we had to do something to entice the new Sheriff to town, we built him a new office and jail. The old Sheriff was working out of his house, and transporting prisoners to the nearest jail which was over a days travel by train and 3-4 days by horseback. Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a better photo of jail.. Ok Jerry....What no bars or windows for the bad guys conference? What a mean badge guy...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is nice, every town needs one of those. 

Chris


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris, and thanks Noel for resizing the picture for me. Regal


----------

